# Ears finally cropped tell me what you think!!??



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)

Had to go with the show just for the fact that his head will be a real nice size. Let me know what you think of my babies ears...


----------



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i like them! you'll have to post pics when the stitches are out!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking good, when the stitches come out start taping so they do not stay on top of his head. They look great though!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Looking good, when the stitches come out start taping so they do not stay on top of his head. They look great though!


A lot of vets include 2 wrappings with the cost of the procedure. This way, if you are unsure of how to do it, you can learn and continue doing it when needed.

I think they look great too! He's going to be a handsome dog!


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

when they feel out they'll be amazingly pretty they look good now too


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

They're gonna look great when that head grows... Nice choice.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice! Very good job on that crop.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice looking show crop.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Looking good!! Pretty dog!!!


----------



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for the compliments...his dads head is 26in and mom is 23in so i hope he is around there. His stitches came out last friday just took me a little bit to post up pictures. Im very happy with the crop and i am really glad i did not go shorter! I will post up more pics as i take them


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

While not a fan of cropping on my dogs (pet bulls  ) he will look good if his head grows into them. from what his parents were i wouldn't worry.


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

im curious..??!! how many diffrent style/ways is there to cropping ears.??!! i've seen diffrent ones from dogs to dogs from time to time.?..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are the main styles....


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I prefer the Short Crop. ^^


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

thank YOU!!!.. i've been wondering, cause i've been seeing/noticing different crops.

i've heard that crop selected is set for different head size bah..blah... but what do you guys think and say.!?!?



Roxy_Nie said:


> Here are the main styles....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

PBN said:


> I prefer the Short Crop. ^^


i agree with u.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the show crop..


----------



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)

well to be honest i to was in love with the short crop and like everything theres alot of pros and cons...the one thing is just be patient...the thing that changed my mind was the vet. He gave me some real good advice and said with the color of the dog and jaw line he would look good with show. Now i am very very happy with the show and i am anxious for him to grow into them!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i would choose the show crop...the battle crop looks pretty awsome but it has to be on the right apbt.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Belly Blue said:


> well to be honest i to was in love with the short crop and like everything theres alot of pros and cons...the one thing is just be patient...the thing that changed my mind was the vet. He gave me some real good advice and said with the color of the dog and jaw line he would look good with show. Now i am very very happy with the show and i am anxious for him to grow into them!


thats nice you had a vet give an actuall opinion:clap:
i know alot of vets out there are against any "modifications" to dogs but they still need to remember that just because they are doesn't mean that you are, and if it is going to be done it should be with as much input as possible.

my vet kinda rolled her eyes when she asked if we wanted to crop Boomers ears on his first puppy visit. we didn't want a crop, but still even if we did, after that we probably would have talked with one of the other vets.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

They look great! Our vet went with a 60% cut(where they measure the length of the ear and leave 60%) and I kind of wish we had gone with a 70% or 80% maybe. Our boys head is so big it makes his ears look like baby horns lol


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

first of all a wonderfull looking dog!!! and then obviously i LOVE the crop make shure u post some picks when the stiches r out!!!

personaly i prefer the short crop i think thats wat im guna do with my pitbull


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

they look good


----------



## BlueTitan (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow he is gorgeous! Looks like my boy. Love the ears, they look fantastic on him. He looks like a big boy.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

This is an old thread but if the original poster is still around I'd love to see how this pup looks now after maturing some!


----------



## BlueTitan (Sep 28, 2012)

Aireal said:


> This is an old thread but if the original poster is still around I'd love to see how this pup looks now after maturing some!


I just noticed that. I am still getting used to this site. Guess I should look at the date posted. lol


----------

